
Food delivery robots target college towns - hhs
https://www.axios.com/food-delivery-robots-target-college-towns-e9884f70-466d-490d-9a3d-d30f23866ed3.html
======
gatoradezero
These were always a bit odd to me, and by that I mean like they're solving a
problem that's not really there. They had a similar startup during my time at
Berkeley, and I always preferred the nice break going to get food provided.

